# My newest additions (And continuous random pictures)



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Finally found a dwarf puffer locally

and found a fish i had never seen before that i just had to have
and some squiggley thingies

click last one for video


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What is that prehistoric looking fish? How big will it get? What's its temperament! 

It's actually quite cute, but it has the look of something that will grow very rapidly and show up on a late night movie, climbing out of the city drains and munching on Volkswagons. Luckily, it also has the look of a prehistoric monster that will befriend the small child who finds it munching on the family vehicle, and become the ideal sage and pet.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool! What's in the last bag?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> What is that prehistoric looking fish? How big will it get? What's its temperament!
> 
> It's actually quite cute, but it has the look of something that will grow very rapidly and show up on a late night movie, climbing out of the city drains and munching on Volkswagons. Luckily, it also has the look of a prehistoric monster that will befriend the small child who finds it munching on the family vehicle, and become the ideal sage and pet.


The prehistoric fish is a bichir (let the experts chime in on the species and adult size).

The "squiggly thingies" are Kulhi Loaches. They are nocturnal and hide alot during the day. They prefer fine gravel as substrate and may disappear for days or months at a time. Feed at night and you will ensure that the Kulhis get enough food.

I know some members have used Kulhi and weather loaches as feeders for bichirs , SO.... they should not be kept in the same tank or eventually the Bichir will eat the much smaller Kulhis.

Good luck with your new purchases.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

it is a Polypterus delhezi and th Max. sizeis about 44 cm / 17 inches


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

all 3 of your fish doesn't belong to the same tank or can't be house together . I hope you house them separately or else then they will end up killing or eating each other.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My 3 biggest fish (tank is currently being treated for ick)


----------

